# Evergreen Golden Retriever Rescue



## Susan6953 (Jun 9, 2008)

I got an email from EGRR so it seems my application was approved. I don't have anything to do yet, though. I guess they will contact me when a need arises.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

That is good to hear. If they have some kind of message board or group e-mail maybe you will see some events or projects you can help out on. Doing home visits is an easy job to do that is also very important function as well.


----------



## cmichele (Jan 16, 2009)

That's awesome!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is wonderful news. Dont worry, they will contact you when they have need for you. It was the same for me. Didnt get my first foster for about a month. But since then have been pretty steady with dogs coming in and out.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Great news!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Congratulations, people like you are special!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Thank you for volunteering to doing this important work.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Congratulations! That is great news.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Congratulations*

CONGRATULATIONS!!

Are you looking to adopt?


----------

